# placing a tank in a bright room



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone have their tanks in a room with lots of natural sunlight? I'm moving into a new apartment and the living room is very bright. What I'm worried about is it becoming a greenhouse during the summer months. Will this have a negative effect? I don't really have anywhere else to put it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have my tank set up in front of the window but i have blinds and a black backing on the tank. It doesnt get bad at all.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

If direct sun hits you tank you can run into problems. If possible shut blinds or curtains when the sun would hit the tank directly.

I have one small tank in my kitchen that gets afternoon sun, but I've never had a problems with algae....sometimes I wish I would so my baby BN plecos could get some nautral food


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

My 20g tank spent its first few months in front of my east facing window in my apartment and it did not have any problems. If you are worried just consider putting up some blinds that you can close during the brightest part of the day, ie for me the morning sun facing east.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*in regards to too much sun*

there have ben some articles recently regarding the 'balanced aquarium'
pretty facinating stuff really. - all self sufficient no water change, little feeding setups that were popular in the beginning of aquarium keeping. then we got all fantastic high tech... skimmers, filters media of all sorts etc...
i beleive it is FAMA that has been running the articles. [fresh water and marine aquarium magazine - FAMA] - sunlight sets up the reaction and the ecosystem comes into balance.


----------

